# Spoons For Reds



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Juat started picking back up the old spoon and swivel combo for occasionally fishing them for reds. Been using the standard gold spoon with a single weedless hook. 

Anyone have any personal favorites preferably weedless so I don't have to worry about it with oysters and grass?

Wanted to add a few more at my arsenal.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, for me it's the tried and true Johnsons Gold spoon 1/2 ounce. The only complaint I have is that they're prone to rusting.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I use the aqua dream spoons. They have a variety of color and weights and work well for me. They are also weedless


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

The green aquadream, the mullet spoon when the run starts, also use the blue crab around bars


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

1/8 oz flats intruder gold spoon for sight casting. It's small and lands quiet. Caught many fish on that spoon in my spin fishing days.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I second the Johnson's Gold spoon although we're more partial to the 1/4 oz. (We meaning my wife - She's the spinfisher) The one thing I do with all of them as soon as they get home is to change out the treble hook for an inline circle hook. This makes it much more weedless and it keeps many of the smaller fish off (they'll still hit it but she tends to boat more of the bigger fish) and added bonus is that it doesn't tear up their mouths or tangle in the net nearly as bad either.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have never fished my spoons with a swivel. I thought it was supposed to rotate round and round with a swivel wouldn't it lay flat?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> I have never fished my spoons with a swivel. I thought it was supposed to rotate round and round with a swivel wouldn't it lay flat?


The idea is that a spoon will still rotate with a swivel; you put the swivel in to stop the *line* from rotating and winding itself up


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Aqua Dream 3/8-oz. weedless with single hook. Gold or pink for tannin-stained water. Chartreuse or silver/red nose for clear. Just got some of the watermelon but haven't had a chance to try them yet. I have done well with the foil finishes (pinfish, mullet) too. Have caught quality trout on AD or the Capt. Mike's too, but it's my go-to lure for reds. Rig with a 35-pound stainless ball bearing swivel. Remove the rear split ring on the swivel and attach to the original spoon ring. Fish slowly so it occasionally ticks the bottom. Hang on!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Megalops said:


> I don't care what anyone says, for me it's the tried and true Johnsons Gold spoon 1/2 ounce. The only complaint I have is that they're prone to rusting.


This. Except I sometimes use the 1/4oz depending on where I am at


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Spoons are always part of our arsenal... I'm partial to ones that allow you to replace the book as needed, the old Barracuda and Capt Mike's (or whatever it's called now). I can take any single hook and add a really good double wire weedguard... 

Two things to remember, if your line is twisting up badly -you're reeling too fast and a stop and go retrieve will draw some really hard hits....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 14729


Gold spoon on a fly rod? THAT is hardcore!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Battfisher said:


> Gold spoon on a fly rod? THAT is hardcore!


They come in many colors. Great fly for spanking the bank in muddy water.

https://www.orlandooutfitters.com/flies/redfish-flies/dupre-spoon-fly.html


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> They come in many colors. Great fly for spanking the bank in muddy water.
> 
> https://www.orlandooutfitters.com/flies/redfish-flies/dupre-spoon-fly.html


Very cool! I own a fly rod - but don't have the patience to learn how to fish with one. And I've been fishing for almost 50 years, 40 of those in Florida - and just started fishing with spoons about a year ago. I may have to combine the two now and see what happens.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Red Ripper won me some money a couple of times. However, their hooks would break after a couple trips. Always purchased new ones when it was tournament time. This was many years ago though, quality might have gotten better.


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Juat started picking back up the old spoon and swivel combo for occasionally fishing them for reds. Been using the standard gold spoon with a single weedless hook.
> 
> Anyone have any personal favorites preferably weedless so I don't have to worry about it with oysters and grass?
> 
> Wanted to add a few more at my arsenal.


Try the Aqua Dream in Watermelon


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have never fished a spoon but have a variety of spinnerbaits that I fish. What condition would you use a spoon over the spinnerbaits? I have just always felt that getting more vibration with a larger profile bait (spoon + paddletail jig) was a better choice for the dirty/stained water I always fish.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Johnson gold 1/4 oz. A lure should be castable, weed-free, inexpensive (relatively), and attractive to the target species. For redfish, the Johnson and some cheaper look-alikes fill the bill.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Good information for those learning about spoons.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Hardluk81 said:


> I have never fished a spoon but have a variety of spinnerbaits that I fish. What condition would you use a spoon over the spinnerbaits? I have just always felt that getting more vibration with a larger profile bait (spoon + paddletail jig) was a better choice for the dirty/stained water I always fish.


Yes, I am curious about the same thing. someone better at fishing please answer the above question


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Hardluk81 said:


> I have never fished a spoon but have a variety of spinnerbaits that I fish. What condition would you use a spoon over the spinnerbaits? I have just always felt that getting more vibration with a larger profile bait (spoon + paddletail jig) was a better choice for the dirty/stained water I always fish.


Big difference for me is casting distance. I throw spinnerbaits with a baitcaster in freshwater for bass (I typically fish a Redfish Magic with chartreuse paddle tail), but that's usually close target fishing. On the flats here in Florida we get so much fishing pressure that I want as much distance as possible, and the weight and profile of a spoon allow for a MUCH longer cast than I get from a spinnerbait. 

Also, the spookier fish seem to react better to a smaller profile bait. 

We caught about 30 reds in Louisiana in the spring, and most of those came on a spoon.


----------

